# Church seeking a call.



## johnny (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Our church at Robina on the Gold Coast is looking to call a Minister.

So I'm just putting the word out for suggestions for Ministers 
that my wife and I might take to the calling committee. 

Our previous Minister was thoroughly Reformed and maintained the regulative principal,
So we are seeking the same kind again (and its not that easy to find to be honest)

Thanks everyone, 

Please pray for us


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 24, 2015)

Exclusive psalmody?


----------



## johnny (Aug 24, 2015)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Exclusive psalmody?



Our previous Minister was very open to EP but was not able to implement it.
He did mandate at least two psalms per service. (with organ accompaniment)

My wife and I would better be suited to an EPC or AFC but there are none in our area.
We attended the EPC in Brisbane for a short time before coming to Robina.
It was a lengthy drive (100 kms) and we felt we could not commit in good conscience
to all the activities that would have been required for full membership. 

I am extremely grateful to the members of the PB.
It is so encouraging to know that there are others out there.
I do wish more people in our church would join the conversation.


----------

